# column lubrication???



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, here's the problem...

I have two plunge routers and the plunge action needs to be lubricated but I don't want to use anything that attracts dirt or dust because the columns will get plugged to the point of uselessness.

1. how do you clean your plunge columns?

2. what do you use to lubricate them?

3. have you modified your router in some way to "adjust" to a job and if so, how?

4. do you inventory parts and change them out or do you "go to bust" and then fix it?

5. do you do your own repairs or take them to a "specialist?" 

6. what are the common repairs that you effect yourself?

7. are there things that you do to your router that you think others could also be able to do?

thanks for the help.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> Ok, here's the problem...
> 
> I have two plunge routers and the plunge action needs to be lubricated but I don't want to use anything that attracts dirt or dust because the columns will get plugged to the point of uselessness.
> 
> ...


Ron, whenever the plunge starts to tighten I dismantle the router, give everything a thorough clean and rub in the minutest amount of CRC then reassemble. Normally I would do my own repairs, but as my main two routers are made by MAKITA, repairs are seldom required in spite of my heavy usage. The only improvements to my routers has been making a six step depth of cut adjuster which makes deep plunge routing in 4mm steps a breeze. Then there was the external light, later changed to an illuminated base which is literally "brilliant". I blow compressed air through the routers regularly.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Harry:



harrysin said:


> ...rub in the minutest amount of CRC then reassemble. Normally I would do my own repairs, but as my main two routers are made by MAKITA, repairs are seldom required in spite of my heavy usage. The only improvements to my routers has been making a six step depth of cut adjuster which makes deep plunge routing in 4mm steps a breeze. Then there was the external light, later changed to an illuminated base which is literally "brilliant". I blow compressed air through the routers regularly.


What's "CRC?"

Thanks Harry. I'll add all your improvements to the list.

Ron


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

You definitely want to use a dry lubricant. I have had pretty good success with using past wax on the columns. Regardless of what you use, sawdust will conspire to break it down over time and repeated lubes will be necessary. I always disassemble, blow out the debris and re-wax. Works for me.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Take the plunge springs out, clean the tubes and parts that slide. The key is to get that sucker clean, I mean real clean..Then I use dry film graphite to lube the internals...
Works for me..
Good Luck.
George Cole


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I try to stay away from any lube. If you can take it apart, and clean and rub out the columns with polish, sparingly, it works well also. The springs on my router are the only thing that has lube, and that is a grease put in at the factory, and i haven't removed it. Its used for hand held. I am not sure of the other plunge, It Hans,t needed anything, as of yet.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

George II said:


> Take the plunge springs out, clean the tubes and parts that slide. The key is to get that sucker clean, I mean real clean..Then I use dry film graphite to lube the internals...
> Works for me..
> Good Luck.
> George Cole


Hi George:

Thanks. do you have a brand name for the graphite or a supplier?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> I try to stay away from any lube. If you can take it apart, and clean and rub out the columns with polish, sparingly, it works well also. The springs on my router are the only thing that has lube, and that is a grease put in at the factory, and i haven't removed it. Its used for hand held. I am not sure of the other plunge, It Hans,t needed anything, as of yet.


Hi Howard:

Which polish? On my bikes I use a thin film teflon but I haven't been able to find it for years.

Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dustmaker said:


> You definitely want to use a dry lubricant. I have had pretty good success with using past wax on the columns. Regardless of what you use, sawdust will conspire to break it down over time and repeated lubes will be necessary. I always disassemble, blow out the debris and re-wax. Works for me.


Hi Frank:

paste wax as in Johnson's floor wax or do you have something else in mind?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a butt in post

_ I think Harry is talking about this type _

Synthetic Lubricants - Potential Applications And Markets In Western Europe, North America, And Asia-Pacific (Technical Insights)

=========


allthunbs said:


> Thanks Harry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

But Harry

You don't use that router upside down,most routers are not made to be use upside down , most router have a small ring around the tubes right at the housing to keep the dust out of the housing but they don't deep it all out and it will build up at that point and jam it in time .

At that point if you wash it out and blow it out and relube it with dry lube,like DuPont lube (Teflon lube) many sale the same lube for router bits.
The Teflon fills the SMALL pin holes in the tubes and seals them up,and helps help the dust out but any time you use the router upside down you will have errors in the tubes in time..

=========



harrysin said:


> Ron, whenever the plunge starts to tighten I dismantle the router, give everything a thorough clean and rub in the minutest amount of CRC then reassemble. Normally I would do my own repairs, but as my main two routers are made by MAKITA, repairs are seldom required in spite of my heavy usage. The only improvements to my routers has been making a six step depth of cut adjuster which makes deep plunge routing in 4mm steps a breeze. Then there was the external light, later changed to an illuminated base which is literally "brilliant". I blow compressed air through the routers regularly.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Frank:
> 
> paste wax as in Johnson's floor wax or do you have something else in mind?
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Yeah, that'll do...I'll even use car wax in a pinch. :laugh:


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> Hi George:
> 
> Thanks. do you have a brand name for the graphite or a supplier?


Ron,

I will go out to the "man cave" tomorrow and get that info..

George


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry guys, perhaps If I'd called it WD40 you would all have recognised it immediately. Like all of us, I detail things that work for ME.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Harry

WD40 is a dust magnet 

============



harrysin said:


> Sorry guys, perhaps If I'd called it WD40 you would all have recognised it immediately. Like all of us, I detail things that work for ME.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, I always say to use "a minute amount" and because I have never had a problem with using it, in fact on the contrary, I find it to be every bit as useful as sliced bread. I wonder if magnetic forces in the northern hemisphere are different to here downunder, because of the fact that I don't have the problem.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry, inquiring minds want to know.
What does "CRC" stand for?????????
I know what "CRS" stands for, but "CRC"?


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> Hi George:
> 
> Thanks. do you have a brand name for the graphite or a supplier?


Ron,

The product is called "Dri Slide" It was a "gift" from my former employer..(Delta Airlines) we used it in the turbine section of jet engines..

However when my stash is gone I will go to Kano.com and order: Dryphite or Molyfilm..What were looking for here is a product that lays down a slippery film that is dry and opposes dust while making the contact surfaces slippery a owl s**t..

Works for me..

George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Sorry guys, perhaps If I'd called it WD40 you would all have recognised it immediately. Like all of us, I detail things that work for ME.


All right Harry:

I blinked and read your treatise. I tried laughing but it hurt too much -- I'm still recovering from hospital. I note that it was a memo to your wife. Now, how much of this is urban myth ;-? WD-40 is fish oil??? That still doesn't explain CRC????


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi George:



George II said:


> Ron,
> 
> The product is called "Dri Slide" It was a "gift" from my former employer..(Delta Airlines) we used it in the turbine section of jet engines..
> 
> ...


I note that "owl s**t" is a measurement of slipperiness that I'm not familiar with. However, I will search out and see if I can get "dri slide' or "molyfilm" locally. 

Thanks George. BTW, "Regulae Stultis Sunt" == very interesting philosophy sort of "responsible democracy"


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Sorry guys, perhaps If I'd called it WD40 you would all have recognised it immediately. Like all of us, I detail things that work for ME.


WD 40 has been banned by the FAA for use on Aircraft...causes corrosion on untreated Alum.

George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> WD40 is a dust magnet


In the cycling world we use all kinds of lubricants to keep chains flowing smoothly. Use a tiny bit of lubricant, clean and lubricate daily and a chain lasts for a long time. Gob on the lubricant and the dirt kills it in a day.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> In the cycling world we use all kinds of lubricants to keep chains flowing smoothly. Use a tiny bit of lubricant, clean and lubricate daily and a chain lasts for a long time. Gob on the lubricant and the dirt kills it in a day.


I do hope that Bj has taken note of what we have both said, "a minute amount"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> All right Harry:
> 
> I blinked and read your treatise. I tried laughing but it hurt too much -- I'm still recovering from hospital. I note that it was a memo to your wife. Now, how much of this is urban myth ;-? WD-40 is fish oil??? That still doesn't explain CRC????


Ron, perhaps you shouldn't click on this link to the official WD40 web site which shows 2000 uses collected from users of the product, it may cause you serious damage. In australia WD40 and RP7 would probably be found in most homes and certainly every workshop shed.
As for CRC, I haven't a clue what it stands for, as far as I'm aware it's the actual name of the American company George. Yes, Marlene has her own small can of WD40 in a kitchen cupboard and even occasionally sprays it on her arthritic knees when the pain is really bad. I certainly don't agree with all the uses, like "frees VHS tapes stuck in VCR" This is very definitely a NO NO.

http://www.wd40.com/files/pdf/wd-40_2042538679.pdf


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

crc = can't remember crap ???


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I follow the suggestion of the Router Raizer people and use STP oil treatment in a very light film. Yes, it does bind saw dust but the saw dust seems to make no difference, as they said. My router is the Makita 3612C, same as Harry. I do not recall what router you use.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a lead for dry graphite lube from amazon..

Amazon.com: Dry Graphite Lube 20 Oz. Spray Can - DRY GRAPHITE LUBE: Home Improvement

"G"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom


STP,,,?????,that's the stuff you put in your car when you want to dump it in a quick sale  why not use some honey on the tubes that will put on some nice film LOL LOL

=========



mftha said:


> I follow the suggestion of the Router Raizer people and use STP oil treatment in a very light film. Yes, it does bind saw dust but the saw dust seems to make no difference, as they said. My router is the Makita 3612C, same as Harry. I do not recall what router you use.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Ron, perhaps you shouldn't click on this link to the official WD40 web site which shows 2000 uses collected from users of the product, it may cause you serious damage.


Marvelous Harry: You're right, serious damage is probable. Since your link, I've gone to WD-40 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and they do support some of your claims. However, I'm sufficiently traumatized from the last reference I'll not try your next one until I'm fully recovered.



harrysin said:


> In australia WD40 and RP7 would probably be found in most homes and certainly every workshop shed.
> As for CRC, I haven't a clue what it stands for, as far as I'm aware it's the actual name of the American company George. Yes, Marlene has her own small can of WD40 in a kitchen cupboard and even occasionally sprays it on her arthritic knees when the pain is really bad. I certainly don't agree with all the uses, like "frees VHS tapes stuck in VCR" This is very definitely a NO NO.
> 
> http://www.wd40.com/files/pdf/wd-40_2042538679.pdf


Thanks for the chuckle Harry. I needed it.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

George II said:


> Here is a lead for dry graphite lube from amazon..
> 
> Amazon.com: Dry Graphite Lube 20 Oz. Spray Can - DRY GRAPHITE LUBE: Home Improvement
> 
> "G"


I'm with George on this one. I get mine from the local NAPA auto parts house. Just ask for "Dry Graphite Lube".

FYI - If you follow Georges link to Amazon, there is a can of CRC - Dry Graphite lube next to it in the "Customers also bought" section. At least in North America, CRC is a company that markets all different kinds of aerosol sprays, primarily for the auto industry. Products range from WD-40 like products to brake cleaner. Which, incidentally, I use to clean up the router before applying the graphite.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jschaben said:


> I'm with George on this one. I get mine from the local NAPA auto parts house. Just ask for "Dry Graphite Lube".
> 
> FYI - If you follow Georges link to Amazon, there is a can of CRC - Dry Graphite lube next to it in the "Customers also bought" section. At least in North America, CRC is a company that markets all different kinds of aerosol sprays, primarily for the auto industry. Products range from WD-40 like products to brake cleaner. Which, incidentally, I use to clean up the router before applying the graphite.


"Dry Graphite Lube" is the magic number. It is available almost anywhere but brand names become problematic. So, that means the following are acceptable in minute quantities to lubricate the columns on a plunge router:

1. WD-40
2. johnson's paste wax or equivalent
3. dry graphite lubricant
4. teflon ultra fine coating

Cleaning is the most important element. All components need to be clean and dry before applying the lubricant.

Can I say that merely lubricating a column is counterproductive that it must be cleaned regularly?

thanks for the input.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I saw the instructions for using STP when I got my Router Raizer and that just didn't sit well with me. I tried the dry grapite lube but it didn't give me the slickness I needed for the Router Raizer. Settled on an industrial lubricant I got from work which I think is somewhat similar to WD-40 but doesn't have that oilyness to it. The STP did sound like it would be a dust magnet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents

"Dry Graphite Lube"

That stuff is real nasty stuff , I would not put it on any part of my router  maybe in a key lock hole but that's about it ..

========

=========


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

CRC - Corrosion Reaction Consultants

CRC


They make good stuff! Especially their natural degreaser. Expensive, but pleasant to use CRC Industries Product Detail


CRC


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

As for a decent lubricant- Dyna-Glide

Legacy Woodworking


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for solving the name problem Doug. Because of the name, I'm more than a little surprised that it should be banned in the aircraft industry.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> 
> STP,,,?????,that's the stuff you put in your car when you want to dump it in a quick sale  why not use some honey on the tubes that will put on some nice film LOL LOL
> ...


Hi Bob, As I said, I am following the advice of the Router Raizer people. I now own the smallest amount of STP oil treatment I could find. It does work as advertized, and it is exactly the stuff you mentioned. 
I think honey would be too viscous, and it would attract insects and dogs. We already had to spend over $1000 for emergency surgery for one dog who ate a corn cob. We cannot afford dog treatments to poisoning.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

"Slip-It". This stuff works far better than anything else. Furniture paste wax will do, just don't use a whole lot of it, just needs a fine coating. WD-40, I hate that stuff. It isn't meant for what many try to use it as.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ron, yea of little faith!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> "Slip-It". This stuff works far better than anything else. Furniture paste wax will do, just don't use a whole lot of it, just needs a fine coating. WD-40, I hate that stuff. It isn't meant for what many try to use it as. Besides, it's NOT a lubricant.



Ken, I think for the first time ever I have to disagree with you, WD40 certainly is a lubricant, not only do they claim that but I've proved it over and over again during the 45 years that I've been in Australia. About two months ago the slip bolt on the garden gate became stiff, a gentle squirt of WD40 and it can be operated with one finger!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

When STP 1st. cam out we had a joke name for it ( Super TomCat Piss) I have taken many eng.down that had that junk in them,you can't get it all off the eng.parts without putting the block in a tank ,it's just like honey always tacky, it would be a night mare on a router 

" I am following the advice of the Router Raizer people " that goes to show you , you can't always go by what you read from the Mfg. I offend think the guy who wrote the manual(s) had never used a router,just a book worm type.... 

========



mftha said:


> Hi Bob, As I said, I am following the advice of the Router Raizer people. I now own the smallest amount of STP oil treatment I could find. It does work as advertized, and it is exactly the stuff you mentioned.
> I think honey would be too viscous, and it would attract insects and dogs. We already had to spend over $1000 for emergency surgery for one dog who ate a corn cob. We cannot afford dog treatments to poisoning.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

harrysin said:


> Ken, I think for the first time ever I have to disagree with you, WD40 certainly is a lubricant, not only do they claim that but I've proved it over and over again during the 45 years that I've been in Australia. About two months ago the slip bolt on the garden gate became stiff, a gentle squirt of WD40 and it can be operated with one finger!


 
Harry my friend, my apologies, you're right, for some reason I was thinking of something else. It is a lube, just not a protectant like many believe it is.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> When STP 1st. cam out we had a joke name for it ( Super TomCat Piss) I have taken many eng.down that had that junk in them,you can't get it all off the eng.parts without putting the block in a tank ,it's just like honey always tacky, it would be a night mare on a router
> 
> ...


Bob, check out the thread from several years ago "Guide Rod Lubrication". Same original source, different member of forum (reible). 
I have no basis to question your statement, and in fact had never used it in any vehicle I have ever owned. It does sound like a "cash for clunkers" generator when used as an oil additive.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

After all the answers, Use any polish that works for you! Don't want to confuse you


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Just my 2 cents
> 
> "Dry Graphite Lube"
> 
> ...


Hell Bob your not supposed to use in as a under arm spray...like anything else you have to use common sense....There is a spray nozzel supplied with the stuff.....aim and shoot..How hard is that? Locks are best lubes with teflon spray any way...Any one ever heard of LPS?..


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> When STP 1st. cam out we had a joke name for it ( Super TomCat Piss) I have taken many eng.down that had that junk in them,you can't get it all off the eng.parts without putting the block in a tank ,it's just like honey always tacky, it would be a night mare on a router
> 
> ...


Now that's funny as can be....Continual and Lycoming recommends using STP as a assembly lube for there engines...What engines were you referring to? Briggs and Stratton?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

I have done all types,The B & S engines are real night male, no bearings in them at all just metal to Alum.or Alum to Alum ,the big V8's are almost as bad but you can pull the bearing out of them and boil them out..to get that crap out of the block.. 

" assembly lube " I don't think so 
That stuff is so thick it will change the tolerances on may parts..

We call it Shade Tree repair kit in the can  try this just for kicks,put some STP in your hands and try and wipe it off with a rag  it's just like gum..sticky stuff and just like a liquid magnet..


=====



George II said:


> Now that's funny as can be....Continual and Lycoming recommends using STP as a assembly lube for there engines...What engines were you referring to? Briggs and Stratton?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi George
> 
> I have done all types,The B & S engines are real night male, no bearings in them at all just metal to Alum.or Alum to Alum ,the big V8's are almost as bad but you can pull the bearing out of them and boil them out..to get that crap out of the block..
> 
> ...


At age 16 I was trying to get my first motorbike to have a nice thump thump from the exhaust but the engine rattles were predominant, if only I had some of that STP!


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

A little google and found the following.

WD-40's main ingredients, according to U.S. Material Safety Data Sheet information, are:

50%: Stoddard solvent (i.e., mineral spirits -- primarily hexane, somewhat similar to kerosene)

25%: Liquified petroleum gas (presumably as a propellant; carbon dioxide is now used instead to reduce WD-40's considerable flammability)

15+%: Mineral oil (light lubricating oil)

10-%: Inert ingredients


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Paul, I'm sure you won't mind me adding this last bit of information that you omitted.

WD-40's formula is a trade secret. The product is not patented in order to avoid completely disclosing its ingredients


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahahaha Like I said Shade Tree tune up LOL LOL

======



harrysin said:


> At age 16 I was trying to get my first motorbike to have a nice thump thump from the exhaust but the engine rattles were predominant, if only I had some of that STP!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I used Dri Slide. Go to your Gun Shop and see what they have for a non-dust attracting lube. AK 47's are probably lubed with a sand and mud mixture.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi George
> 
> 
> " assembly lube " I don't think so
> ...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> When STP 1st. cam out we had a joke name for it ( Super TomCat Piss) I have taken many eng.down that had that junk in them,you can't get it all off the eng.parts without putting the block in a tank ,it's just like honey always tacky, it would be a night mare on a router
> 
> ...


Hi Bob, 
Maybe we are thinking about the use of STP oil treatment in the wrong way. Any reciprocating engine rotates many hundreds or thousands of times per minute. I drive in such a way that steady state the tach shows about 2000 rpm, and I try to never exceed 4000 rpm. How many times in the *life* of a router will it be plunged and released? I do not know but I would bet, if I were a betting person, that a router is plunged and released less than 1,000,000 times during its life. Plunging and releasing 1,000,000 times, continuously once every 5 seconds would take almost 1400 hours or about 57 days 21 hours. An engine running at 2000 rpm would reach 1,000,000 revolutions in 500 hours, or less than 3 weeks of continuous hours, or 250 days of 2 hours driving per day. How often is oil changed in a well maintained engine? Bottom line: would use of STP in a light film take the posts so far out of spec that it would damage the router?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

harrysin said:


> At age 16 I was trying to get my first motorbike to have a nice thump thump from the exhaust but the engine rattles were predominant, if only I had some of that STP!


Harry,

If you want some nice thump thump from your motorbike, get one of these...

Boss Hoss Cycles : Product Specifications

With 6.2liters (376 cid), 445 HP, 445 ft-lbs of torque, liquid-cooled V-8, it'll give ya almost a whole Whoop*ss-can of thump!

Just in case you're curious what's *really* in a can of whoop*ss, I've attached a picture. <g>


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Correction, Tom... At 2,000 rpms, 1,000,000 rotations is reached in 500 minutes, not 500 hours. That's 8-1/3 hours... or is math different in the metric system? 



mftha said:


> Hi Bob,
> Maybe we are thinking about the use of STP oil treatment in the wrong way. Any reciprocating engine rotates many hundreds or thousands of times per minute. I drive in such a way that steady state the tach shows about 2000 rpm, and I try to never exceed 4000 rpm. How many times in the *life* of a router will it be plunged and released? I do not know but I would bet, if I were a betting person, that a router is plunged and released less than 1,000,000 times during its life. Plunging and releasing 1,000,000 times, continuously once every 5 seconds would take almost 1400 hours or about 57 days 21 hours. An engine running at 2000 rpm would reach 1,000,000 revolutions in 500 hours, or less than 3 weeks of continuous hours, or 250 days of 2 hours driving per day. How often is oil changed in a well maintained engine? Bottom line: would use of STP in a light film take the posts so far out of spec that it would damage the router?
> (see what my students have to put up with?)


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

darn battery died on my abacus....sheeeeesh...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

BigJimAK said:


> Correction, Tom... At 2,000 rpms, 1,000,000 rotations is reached in 500 minutes, not 500 hours. That's 8-1/3 hours... or is math different in the metric system?


Jim, you are correct. I thought something was wrong with my calculation. Thanks for finding it.
Where did I use the metric system in this calculation?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> At age 16 I was trying to get my first motorbike to have a nice thump thump from the exhaust but the engine rattles were predominant, if only I had some of that STP!


No way Harry. That stuff is awful. You get that stuff in your crank case and your crank will seize. They used to use that stuff when you had a real oil burner. Pour it in the oil pan and it would fill up the gaps in the cylinders for a few hundred miles then you would get a pollution fine.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> I used Dri Slide. Go to your Gun Shop and see what they have for a non-dust attracting lube. AK 47's are probably lubed with a sand and mud mixture.


Exactly what I was looking for. I do have a gun shop handy (don't own a gun). I'll check with them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

It's still like honey and just as sticky, a real dust magnet 
I keep most of my router in plastic bags, I just hate dust all over them and I don't need to put on something like honey..

=====


mftha said:


> Hi Bob,
> Maybe we are thinking about the use of STP oil treatment in the wrong way. Any reciprocating engine rotates many hundreds or thousands of times per minute. I drive in such a way that steady state the tach shows about 2000 rpm, and I try to never exceed 4000 rpm. How many times in the *life* of a router will it be plunged and released? I do not know but I would bet, if I were a betting person, that a router is plunged and released less than 1,000,000 times during its life. Plunging and releasing 1,000,000 times, continuously once every 5 seconds would take almost 1400 hours or about 57 days 21 hours. An engine running at 2000 rpm would reach 1,000,000 revolutions in 500 hours, or less than 3 weeks of continuous hours, or 250 days of 2 hours driving per day. How often is oil changed in a well maintained engine? Bottom line: would use of STP in a light film take the posts so far out of spec that it would damage the router?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

My earlier post with BigJimAK's detection of the arithmetic error:

Hi Bob,
Maybe we are thinking about the use of STP oil treatment in the wrong way. Any reciprocating engine rotates many hundreds or thousands of times per minute. I drive in such a way that steady state the tach shows about 2000 rpm, and I try to never exceed 4000 rpm. How many times in the life of a router will it be plunged and released? I do not know but I would bet, if I were a betting person, that a router is plunged and released less than 1,000,000 times during its life. Plunging and releasing 1,000,000 times, continuously once every 5 seconds would take almost 1400 hours or about 57 days 21 hours. An engine running at 2000 rpm would reach 1,000,000 revolutions in 500 minutes, or 8 hours, 20 minutes, or about two trips to see my specialists or the BOSS'es trips to favorite shopping centers. How often is oil changed in a well maintained engine? Bottom line: would use of STP in a light film take the posts so far out of spec that it would damage the router?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

hahahahahaha I'm not going to put it in the router and not on the outside of the router, any part of it  if I do that I will use some butter on it..but thanks for the math lesson.. 
and people are Crazy
=======



mftha said:


> My earlier post with BigJimAK's detection of the arithmetic error:
> 
> Hi Bob,
> Maybe we are thinking about the use of STP oil treatment in the wrong way. Any reciprocating engine rotates many hundreds or thousands of times per minute. I drive in such a way that steady state the tach shows about 2000 rpm, and I try to never exceed 4000 rpm. How many times in the life of a router will it be plunged and released? I do not know but I would bet, if I were a betting person, that a router is plunged and released less than 1,000,000 times during its life. Plunging and releasing 1,000,000 times, continuously once every 5 seconds would take almost 1400 hours or about 57 days 21 hours. An engine running at 2000 rpm would reach 1,000,000 revolutions in 500 minutes, or less than 8 hours, 20 minutes of continuous hours, or about two trips to see my specialists or the BOSS'es trips to favorite shopping centers. How often is oil changed in a well maintained engine? Bottom line: would use of STP in a light film take the posts so far out of spec that it would damage the router?


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Harry, -- this is just a copy - paste -- nothing left out.
The recipe for this superlube has long been a closely guarded trade secret—until now. Wired sent a can to the lab and got the ingredients.
Mineral Oil 
Seriously. WD-40 is mostly a mix of baby oil, Vaseline, and the goop inside homemade lava lamps.
Decane 
WD-40 contains an abundance of alkanes—hydrocarbons that match the formula CxH2x+2, usually in a long, zigzagging chain. This one, C10H22, which is also a common ingredient of gasoline, helps WD-40 remain a liquid at cold temperatures. Decane doesn't freeze until around -21 degrees Fahrenheit.
Nonane 
Another alkane. One reason these molecules are so handy here: Their hydrogen atoms don't hold a charge, so they can't connect to the hydrogen or oxygen in water, which makes alkanes water-repellent. WD-40, after all, stands for "water displacement, 40th attempt."

Our lab analyzed WD-40 with gas chromatography (GC) and mass spectroscopy (MS). GC separates chemicals based on size, boiling point, and other factors, releasing them one by one over time. MS then blasts the molecules with an electron beam and tells what's what by the mass of the ionized fragments.
Tridecane and Undecane 
Freeze-resistant? Check. Water- repellent? Check. Contains an alkane that is the major product of the red-banded stinkbug's scent gland? Check! Many alkanes are naturally produced by living creatures. Undecane, part of the pheromone trail left by cockroaches and ants, is present.
Tetradecane 
Another alkane! Zzzzzz.
Dimethyl Naphthalene 
Here's the thing: This stuff (C12H12) comes in 10 forms, called isomers. One of them is a harmless hormone given off by potatoes. Another is used in high-performance engineering plastics. Our analysis can't determine which ones are present here, but if you're using it as a solvent, as is likely the case with WD-40, they all work just fine.
Cyclohexane 
That cyclo prefix means that unlike standard alkanes, which come in chains, this one's a ring. The shape gives cycloalkanes a higher melting point. And huffing them will knock you out cold. (Or so we're told.)
Carbon Dioxide 
The WD-40 company claims that by using this gas as a propellant, it avoids using smaller gaseous alkanes (possibly butane and propane), which can be hazardous to the environment. As if CO2 isn't.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I like WD40, it's great with a lighter, a little flame torch to kills ants with 

======


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Bob has a little pyro blood I think!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Irrespective of what WD40 contains, having used it for 45 years and found it to be an excellent water repellent and lubricant, including on the pillars of my routers, and having no health problems attributable to it, me thinks I'll stick to it, as a famous Australian advertisement says, "when you're onto a good thing, stick to it"!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> hahahahahaha I'm not going to put it in the router and not on the outside of the router, any part of it  if I do that I will use some butter on it..but thanks for the math lesson..
> and people are Crazy
> =======


Are you saying that I am crazy?:laugh:

Seriously, do you think it harms the router to use STP?


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

May be the letters are re-arranged ?? tri-sodium-phosphate? as in TSP!! :thank_you2:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

No, I'm just saying people do crazy things.. 
No harm from the STP but no good things from it ,that I can see..


======



mftha said:


> Are you saying that I am crazy?:laugh:
> 
> Seriously, do you think it harms the router to use STP?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Reading between the lines Tom, I think that if the bearings in your router become noisy, try a drop or two of STP! Having never used STP for any purpose, I really can't comment on it so I'll stay with the well proven WD40.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Reading between the lines Tom, I think that if the bearings in your router become noisy, try a drop or two of STP! Having never used STP for any purpose, I really can't comment on it so I'll stay with the well proven WD40.


Harry, if the bearings in my router became noisy, I would try something completely different from lubicating them with STP. Silicon motorcycle lubricant comes to mind; what I use on my wheelchair when caster or main wheel rotation becomes too difficult. The STP is intended only to lubricate the rods that the router body plunges upon. I did try it and the plunging is smoother. I do wipe the sawdust off as it accumulates but only once did I apply STP.

I am somewhat taken aback at the strength of the response to using STP for that purpose. My "math lessen" was an attempt to bring a different perspective. 

I have been looking for but cannot find a post that said WD40 was designed to clean metal, not serve as a lubricant. I had thought you were the source, but I have been distracted recently by many other issues.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

mftha said:


> Jim, you are correct. I thought something was wrong with my calculation. Thanks for finding it.
> Where did I use the metric system in this calculation?


I was just teasing, Tom.. one of those new math - old math things.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ummmm, I hate to dispute the fact to lube the bearings if they get noisy but, if they're making noises, they are on the verge of failure. No lube will "fix" that. Since a router bit spins around the 20,000+rpm range, wouldn't it not be prudent to just replace the bearing instead of ending up in the ER getting those ball bearing removed from you? If you've never seen a bearing explode, then you're in for a real treat. Technically,they don't explode but, will literitally fly apart in many many pieces, tiny pieces.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ken, I thought you knew me by now, I had my tongue firmly in my cheek when I posted that suggestion. It was based on Bj's suggested use of the stuff for quietening old cars before selling!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Harry my friend, I do.   

Just figured it best to point out to others that may not know the difference of the danger(s) involved. You'd be surprised to how many that don't.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Ummmm, I hate to dispute the fact to lube the bearings if they get noisy but, if they're making noises, they are on the verge of failure. No lube will "fix" that. Since a router bit spins around the 20,000+rpm range, wouldn't it not be prudent to just replace the bearing instead of ending up in the ER getting those ball bearing removed from you? If you've never seen a bearing explode, then you're in for a real treat. Technically,they don't explode but, will literitally fly apart in many many pieces, tiny pieces.


I'm with you, Ken. I just replaced the bearings on my old craftsman router. It now sounds like a brand new one. It was a very simple process to change the bearings. I got the bearings locally. At Motion Industries just took in the old bearings, the had them in stock even. Up and running that night. Why play around and risk injury or even damaging the router?


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Bye the way I'll stick to using Johnson's Paste wax to lube the columns. I use it to lube the way tubes and tables of my Shopsmith tools. Haven't needed to look for any other lube.Put it on wait a few minutes and buff it off. Sawdust doesn't stick to it.


----------

